

Nokia N97 Promotional Video vs Real Life - bensummers
http://www.mobileinc.co.uk/2010/03/nokia-n97-promotional-video-vs-real-life/

======
brkumar
Anssi Vanjoki (EVP Nokia), pretty much offered a mea culpa on N97 not meeting
consumer expectations - "it has been a tremendous disappointment in terms of
the experience quality for the consumers". Have a look at the video
[http://www.allaboutsymbian.com/news/item/11183_Video_Anssi_V...](http://www.allaboutsymbian.com/news/item/11183_Video_Anssi_Vanjoki_on_the_N97.php)

~~~
lurch_mojoff
Admitting your mistakes is a good start. The question now is whether Nokia
have actually learned their lesson and if that lesson is the right one.

Statements like these, though:

 _"It happens every now and then in a big company, like Nokia, even if you
have the most stringent quality control mechanisms."_

and

 _"We have taken the learnings and when Symbian^3 comes out you can rest
assured it will be perfect."_

and

 _re:early adopters not getting answers from Nokia about the issues they have
encountered - "Like I said, that was a surprise to us. It was not expected."_

make me suspicious that they have learned anything.

First these are not QA issues. The problems with N97 are not a result of
obscure bugs that could have slipped through. The problems are result of bad
design and development decisions. Unless Nokia is staffed entirely by blind
and mentally retarded people, they cannot play the surprised-that-our-product-
sucks card. And it is very discouraging that Nokia - the biggest mobile phone
maker in the world and a company with decades of experience in the telco and
mobile phone business - is just learning that user experience is the most
important concern they should have when developing a new product.

~~~
muratmutlu
:) Great comment

------
joshd
My girlfriend has a 5530. It uses the same browser as shown in the video and
doesn't have any of that stuttering. Best of all it cost £100 outright. It is
a really solid little phone for what I paid for it. It even comes with a
stylus tucked away which she uses all the time (not just for nerds
apparently).

~~~
btipling
I used to like using a stylus. They are not so bad.

------
MikeCapone
This is one of the best features of the internet: Bullshit Detector.

Not so long ago, it would have been relatively easy to get away with this kind
of misleading publicity (at least long enough to make a pile of cash, which
would be an incentive to do the same thing again). Now the backlash is big
enough that this is discouraged.

------
natmaster
Silly kid. Why buy symbian when you can get an N900?

------
gvb
The classic joke that explains this: "Bill Gates Goes To Heaven"
[http://www.mooreschapel.org/fun/bill-gates-goes-to-
heaven.ht...](http://www.mooreschapel.org/fun/bill-gates-goes-to-heaven.html)

~~~
josephd
Yeah, I laughed on reading that: ''that was just the demo'' : ). I am typing
this on a Nokia E63 and it seems kind of ok, though a robust budget device. I
have to place the phone some distance from eyes because it's resolution is
bright. Point is, there are still some nuggets of good engineering at Nokia.
Just give them time to learn from mistakes.

------
sliverstorm
I have an E72, and the lack of flashy gfx transitions doesn't bother me at
all. So long as it's responsive and doesn't make some painful-to-the-eyes
glitch-out session during transition, I have never needed eye candy. It does
it's job.

------
borism
same sh*t with n900 running maemo 5, in my experience.

~~~
gacek
Not really. N900 occasionally chokes, but it works quite smoothly.

N900 is definitely not the same sh*t as N97. The UI feels quite good actually.

~~~
borism
I have skype, gmail and google talk accounts enabled and also screen locked
with password. Often times UI becomes so unresponsive, that I'm not able to
use it at all and have to restart (sometimes by taking out battery). Today
someone called and screen didn't light up for quite some time, then it lit up
but didn't respond to my input until caller gave up finally.

And this happens all the time.

My mobile phone bill shrank significantly with n900 - I'm just not feeling
like using this device.

